# Veg to Flower



## skunkbunk (Oct 31, 2006)

Not to sound like a tard, so when i place my 14-16" into 12/12 light, they are going to grow even bigger and thicker. I am trying to get a picture in my head of the growth cycle. So seedling to early veg (roughly 8-12" ht), then send to flower at 12/12 for even more growth?. Doesn't the 12/12 cycle trip the plants cycle into bloom. What am i missing here. The phases are seedling/clone, veg, flower and then bloom. Does the light cycle remain the same 12/12 from flower thru bloom or is it 12/12 when ready for bloom? I didn't take a base reading of my water before i tested PPM so that is why i am reading 1910ppm. I have a fresh set of water ready to replace what's in the res this Friday so i will test first, then add my nutes. thanks. SB


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 31, 2006)

its veg, and flower.

when they are seedlings, they are in the veg stage.... to "bloom" them throw them under 12/12. 

to get growth=24/0 or 18/6.... to flower= 12/12. 


that ppm sounds high to me, i would change the rezz now if your in veg and lower it some.


----------



## KADE (Nov 1, 2006)

What ppl are saying about the growth is.... when a plant is in flower plants typically will double their size.... u know... from the FAT BUD and everything else =)


----------



## KADE (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh, and ppm should typically (for most nutes) go above 2200 (and this is the max ceiling)


----------

